# HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd like to wish everyone out there a happy new year. Hope everyone has a safe and eventful evening. Also a quick thank you to all that contribute to the content of this site, many thoughtful and insightful posts that go on. Here's to 2004 :beer:

870


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Same here. Heres to the 2004 hunting/fishing season! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ditto!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plathy ond sadkkd n in asdkil,sd did! Y thaasldkkd theda kd,ke eideidd doisla djeuc ! aSlksdkdid lsdlk adspoi dj eeid rhrhla?

y kine sade!

divad :beer: :beer: :beer: uke:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

OK Rude I'll bite..... what the h^%$ is that supposed to say???

And happy new years to you all.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hell ya lets party like it's 1989! 8) :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah good one PJ. Keep trying :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

1989??? What the.....????

Happy new year all!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Happy New Year to everyone on this web-site, and good luck in all events you partake in. Let me tell you, we partied like it was 1989!

Mav....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought it was 1999?? Anyway Happy New Year to all! For me I think it should be a great one. 58 more days till I am ND bound!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

That was drunkenez for 'Hey ya'all, have a great and happy new year and pass me another jack/coke please, I seem to unable to propell myself to the bar.'

Have another beer on me. :beer: :beer: :beer: uke:

David


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never party like it's 1989 anymore!! Back then I was a youngster just out of school for a year, single, no kids yet.......kind of like a young Mav!!!! Except I still had hair then!
:lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

And to think how the ladies would react if I did have hair! Man, watch out now! I wouldn't be able to walk around! LOL!

Mav...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If guys like us had hair Mav..... It just wouldn't be fair to the rest!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Can I getta AMEN to that one!

:beer:

Mav


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Happy new year to everyone. Good luck fishing and predator hunting this winter. :beer:


----------

